# Palatalització de la l inicial



## Dymn

D'exemples n'hi ha a cabassos: _lletra, llengua, llibre, lluna, llista, llis... _no només provinents del llatí sinó també del germànic (_llista_).

A què es deu aquest canvi de [l] a [ʎ] a principi de paraula? Perquè va passar això, sent el so [l] un so tan clar, comú i fàcil? 

Perquè _lent _(antònim de ràpid) no va sofrir aquest canvi, tractant-se d'una paraula d'ús quotidià?


----------



## merquiades

M'agradaria saber també perquè.  
Et puc dir 3 coses:  La palatalització de la l- inicial > ll- va ocórrer durant l'Edat Mitjana, i no solamente en català sinó també en moltes altres  llengües de la península, per exemple, en asturià, lleonès, mirandès etc. però no pas en castellà. Tampoc en occità (però prop de la frontera lingüística sí). No tots els dialectes de català tenen la ll- palatalitzada.  No la tenen en Sardenya.  Totes les paraules l- que existien en la llengua (no importa l'origen) al moment del canvi varen palatalizar-se i són ll- avui en dia.  Les noves paraules, els llatinismes i els préstecs d'altres idiomes després del canvi solen tenir l-.  Doncs, sabem que "lent" no és una paraula d'origen català i és recent. Compara "lentilla" amb "llentilla". El que no acabo de comprendre és perquè els articles definits són "la" i "les" i no pas "lla" i "lles"!


----------



## ernest_

No he trobat gaire informació excepte això:

_En català antic, tota lateral inicial era pronunciada /λ/ (fins i tot en els cultismes) i es representava amb una <l> simple (seguint la grafia llatina). [...] La grafia <ll> en posició inicial apareix tardanament: és predominant en el segle XVI i obligatòria en el XVII._
Reforma Ortogràfica de l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans (1913-1917)

_El fenomen de palatització de la l llatina (o no llatina) fou tan fort en la formació de la nostra llengua que la major part de les paraules d'etimologia popular amb ela inicial llatina ha esdevingut ll (comparem les poques entrades de la l en qualsevol diccionari)._
Les laterals: l, l·l, ll, tl, tll


----------



## ACQM

Joan Coromines ho atribueix al substrat sorotàptic tot i que molts li ho han discutir.

http://ddd.uab.cat/pub/expbib/2009/joancoromines/homenot0.htm

http://books.google.es/books?id=RXqT88QcKjUC&pg=PA9&lpg=PA9&dq=palatalitzaci%C3%B3+sorot%C3%A0ptic&source=bl&ots=6ZWt9Su1kt&sig=rLdYO_EKC13x57nT5OwefIu1rh8&hl=es&sa=X&ei=oYxjVJl2ks9o8dWA8AM&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=palatalitzaci%C3%B3%20sorot%C3%A0ptic&f=false


----------



## merquiades

ACQM said:


> Joan Coromines ho atribueix al substrat sorotàptic tot i que molts li ho han discutir.





> El idioma sorotáptico o sorotapto (del griego σορός sorós 'urna funeraria' y θαπτός thaptós 'enterrado') es una lengua indoeuropea antigua presumiblemente hablada en la parte oriental de la Península Ibérica



Es la primera vegada que he ascoltat aquest terme.   Quin interessant! El problema que veig és com s'explica que la palatalitzaciô també existeix a la part occidental de la penînsula (Asturies, Lleô, Portugal)? 

Perdoneu els accents circumflexos.  Aquest ordinador és francés i té només accents francesos!


----------



## jmx

merquiades said:


> ... No tots els dialectes de català tenen la ll- palatalitzada.  No la tenen en Sardenya.


Vols dir l'Alguerès? No trobo cap font que ho confirmi a Google. 

A partir d'alguns textos mossàrabs transcrits en escriptura àrab, es suposa que els dialectes mossàrabs també palatalitzaven la L- llatina en paraules com 'llengua'. Per cert que crec que aquesta és la principal raó per classificar el català com "hispanorromànic" i no pas "gal·lorromànic'.

Una altra qüestió, el que Coromines anomena "sorotàptic" crec que és el que d'altres autors anomenen "pre-cèltic" i expressions semblants.


----------



## germanbz

Un tema molt interessant. Es curiòs i un tret molt caracteristic de la llengua, ja no sols la palatalització inicial sino la final en molts topònims i cognoms. Hi ha en Europa altres llengües que també tinguen eixe fonema?


----------



## loqu

merquiades said:


> El que no acabo de comprendre és perquè els articles definits són "la" i "les" i no pas "lla" i "lles"!



Supose que si els articles definits no han palatalitzat la L- deu ser perquè quan el fenomen va esdevindre encara no començaven per L-. Devien estar en un estat intermedi del tipus _ela, elas/eles _(tenint en compte que vénen del llatí ILLAM, ILLAS). Però no he estudiat la història del català així que açò només és una conjectura. Algú pot aportar-ne més dades?


----------



## Dymn

germanbz said:


> Un tema molt interessant. Es curiòs i un tret molt caracteristic de la llengua, ja no sols la palatalització inicial sino la final en molts topònims i cognoms. Hi ha en Europa altres llengües que també tinguen eixe fonema?



Home, moltes llengües romàniques també el tenen (italià, espanyol, portuguès...) i d'altres d'europees doncs segons aquest article de la Wikipedia anglesa el noruec, l'hongarès i algunes eslaves (serbi, eslovac, búlgar...). El que és característic del català és que sigui tant freqüent a principi de paraula. Crec que aquest fenomen de palatalització inicial també va tenir lloc en l'asturià.


----------



## merquiades

jmx said:


> Vols dir l'Alguerès? No trobo cap font que ho confirmi a Google. [/COLOR]


  Sí, volia dir l'Alguerès. Habia vist uns quants videos en aquest dialecte i em semblava que deien [l] i no pas [ʎ]. Ara em sembla que no diuen [ʎ] però un so que no sigui ni [ʎ] ni [l]. Serà una [lʎ], no sé explicar-ho. Cerca "Alghero/Dialetto algherese" en el google.it i trobaràs videos.  En canvi, sempre escriuen "ll".

El que sí vaig encontrar en aquesta pàgina sobre les característiques del dialecte alguerès és que la "ll" final es pronuncia "l", però diuen que és una innovació recent:  





> Despalatalització moderna i no total de consonants laterals i nasals a final de síl·laba (influència sarda)(!?): lateral /ɬ/ (?!) a [l], nasal /ɲ/ a [n]; e.g 'any': estàndard [ˈaɲ], alguerès [ˈan], "any">"an", "fill">"fil", "vell">"vel", "cavall">"caval" (per algunes paraules és arcaisme, per la major part és un fenomen encara en evolució augmentat per la influència de l'italià. Els vells encara conserv(av)en palatals dient paraules com 'cavall', 'any')..


 Doncs, és probable que no sigui tan rellevant per a la nostre discussió sobre l'origen d'aquesta palatalització.  Per als que volen recercar aqueste dialecte la major part de l'informació és en italià.


----------

